# Bourn Hall Clinic egg sharing



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello ladies! 

Just want to start a thread that for particular clinic. Has anyone had or having treatment on this clinic? I've read staff are really really nice! I can't wait for my first appointment! I'm going to egg share. I just want the treatment to start. I haven't been matched yet but I am keeping positive all will be well. 

I would love to read all your experiences and guide me and other girls through this wonderful journey!

Thank you ladies!


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi,
I had my consultation on the 30th September at bourn hall for egg sharing,I had gone to my doctors and local gum clinic and got as many tests done as I could before my appointment in the hope it would speed things up.my consultant,dr Verwoerd told us that when I get my period which is due at the beginning of November we can start treatment.i was really surprised we could start that quickly but really pleased and excited to get started


----------



## Bubbles12 (Aug 29, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I am giving Bourn Hall some consideration for my next cycle.

Can you tell me if you have to pay for your initial consultation? I have all my notes from my old clinic so would rather send them in and let them make a decision on that than spending a couple of hundred pounds to be told no (if you get me).

xx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

I only had to pay £310 when I went and haven't got to pay anything else,which I thought was really good.most of the tests you don't have to pay for with egg sharing,if you can get the amh or hormone profile test,hep b,hep c and HIV tests done by your go that will save a fair bit more as an amh test would be an extra 100 and the hep b and c and HIV would be another 120 each.if any of your tests have been done in the last 6monyhs though they won't repeat them.i found bourn Hall was really nice,the staff are lovely and the location is lovely too xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi girls sorry stopped going on this site as life been busy and I'm just too attached on this forum things then I'll be dissapointed afterwards. I hope u know what I mean.

Anyway. Now I'm back and ready to start again. I am doing egg sharing in bourn too. I will have my first appointment next week Tuesday with mr. Verwoerd whom I i heard lots of good reviews and I can't wait to meet him and the team. 

Bubbles88- that's very good news! You can start treatment straightaway. Me, just received email from them that they haven't found me a matches.   I'm sad but I am keeping my self positive and praying a lot.


Hope84 - I had other test done locally. My amh it was done in other clinic as I tried herts & essex before. Have you got an appointment booked already? I waited a month to get this appointment as the clinic is very busy and they don't have much doctors around. Some are on holidays. So there's no one will cover.


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello ladies, hope everyone ok. 

Bubbles84 - I have a question, hope its ok? did you get a referral from GP before you had your first consultation in Bourn? As I read something about that on the pack that Bourn sent me.   thanks


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi hoping4bubba
I'm good thank you,as you know I had my consultation on the 30th September,I'm still waiting to start treatment, I have to call them she I AF arrives this week and then when the recipient's AF arrives they are going to sync our cycles,so hopefully I can get started soon   
In relation to your question about the referral from gp, I went to see my gp before my consultation and explained that I we are going private for ivf and doing egg share program and asked if she could write me a referral letter to include all relevant past medical history such as history about ectopic and hormone test results etc.
I bet you are getting excited that it's nearly time for your consultaion  xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello ladies!

Bubbles - Yes! I'm super excited! But still trying to finish the forms last minute. Hehe. I'm just lazy doing it, as such a lot of forms & questions. Thank u for sharing ur experience. 

Well I went to GP today and glad the doctor is nice & gave me letter straightaway. I don't know what to expect or ask to dr. Verwoerd tomo as I'm sure I will mental blocked (Lols). 

They haven't found any match for me. So I guess it's another waiting game for me. But I am keeping positive and let the nature take it course. 

I'm excited for you, not long now you will start your treatment. I wish we're the same time starting the treatment. Anyway, I will learn a lot from you as ur ahead of us.


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hiya, I'm going through egg donor treatment at BH Cambridge - Started my down reg last week.
Just to say that all the staff I've met with have been amazing, they're all so considerate and kind 
Just to put your mind at ease a little bit!
X


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Good evening ladies! 

hw227 - welcome to our thread. Glad you already starting the treatment. 

I had my first consultation today. I have to wait for the bloods result before they tell me if I am accepted on to the program or not.

Are you on a long protocol? How long did you wait to get started ur treatment? Sorry to ask this. I'm just eager to know more info what to expect along the route. Hope it's ok?

Xxxxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi!

I think my treatment was slightly different - they gave me an internal ultrasound scan initially for my follicular cell count, because of my young age it gives a more accurate reading (I assume that's what your blood test was for?)
To give you a rough idea of how long its taken to get to this point - my initial appt. was on 18th June.

I guess the blood test results will take a while to get back to the clinic though?
I was lucky as I had no hiccups and they found a recipient for me veeeeery quickly.

After my initial appt, I had another appt where they did my screening blood tests, I met with a counsellor and the doctor explained the treatment to me
(Those blood tests take 4 weeks to get back...a long wait!)

I am on the long protocol ( I think?!)
Finished the pill on Halloween and started my DR nasal spray (now on day 6 of that)
Have my baseline scan booked in two weeks and then hopefully onto the stim injections (although I'm terrified)

Sorry I'm rambling!
So relieved to finally have somebody to talk to about this - I'm in tears (Maybe the DR talking )

XXX


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

hi ladies,hope your ok!

hoping4bubba - im glad your consultation went ok yesterday and that you got your referral letter from your gp sorted.did your ask if they had an idea of when you will be able to start treatment? AF arrived yesterday so i rang the clinic to let them know and they said they can now sync the recipient's cycle with mine and plan my treatment. i have my fingers crossed i can start treatment with my next cycles,i think i should be a when i spoke to Gillian from bourn on the phone the other week she said it would probably be then that i will start.you never know you could be starting similar time.

hello hw227 and welcome,i hope your not feeling too dodgy,must be good to of started treatment.how are you feeling? 

xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

hoping4bubba - fingers crossed you'll get your blood test results back soon and be accepted 

Bubbles - exciting to be syncing up with somebody, won't be long now!
I'm feeling ok, although my office is like an oven, so not helping the flushes! 
Sometimes very tearful over nothing (but I'm often a little like that anyway) so nothing horrendous 

xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hopefully not,I can't wait to get started.its good your feeling ok,is this your fist time with ivf?its good that your dr is with the nasel spray when I had my consultaion he said I would probably be doing dr with injections for some reason.so I'm going to have lots of injections to look forward to.how are you feeling about when you star stimming...are you ok with doing it yourself? Xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'll bet!

Yea it is my first time - I've yet to try for my own family so I guess it'll be a good experience in case I ever need to go through IVF for myself.
Yea...when I called the clinic a few weeks ago to let them know AF had arrived, the woman I spoke to on the phone gave me the impression I'd be on DR injections (she said that nasal spray wasn't as effective during winter as people have colds etc so it's hard to know if they're getting the full dose...)
But when I went to pick up my meds to start treatment, I was very tearful (I'm a scaredy cat) and the woman who I saw told me that it was on my notes to give me nasal spray (but they could give me injections if I preferred)
So it might be worth checking that they haven't done the same with you
(I've had no problems with the nasal spray at all, really easy to use and, as far as I know, is working absolutely fine!)

I'm terrified of the stimming...not sure how I'll deal with it at all. Think my first injection will take a few hours to pluck up the courage for :/
I do have a very good friend living down the road with nurse training, so I might ask her for assistance! But then it seems unfair to get her round my house once a day to inject me! haha

It's great to finally talk about this - all these words and processes were new to me when I went to the clinic, was a little bit daunting
XXX


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

So are you donating all of your eggs then,and you don't need ivf treatment yourself?i don't mind if I have to dr with injections,I think once I've done I a couple of times I all soon he used to it,it's not that I'm scared of needles,it's just the fact of me doing it to my self,it's just because I'm scared of doing it wrong I think.im sure if you have to get your friend to do them for you she won't mind.it is good to talk,ie only just started postin on here and have only posted on this thread,I just dont want to get too attached to the site and start worring about treatment working etc.i have been quite panicky the last couple of weeks about the fact it may not work and what of there is something else wrong,I've calmed myself down now though,I don't know what was wrong with me,I'm back to my normal self now,nice and relaxed,if it doesn't work I will just keep trying until it does.im staying positive xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yea I'm just donating, I'm not ready for a family yet 

I know what you mean about the injections - I think the first one will be the worst...but I think we'll both soon get used to doing it after the first couple of times. I might get her to come round the first time, even if its just to watch me and cheer me on! haha

I can't imagine what it must be like to worry about something like that all the time. I'm bad enough just going through the donation! But from what I've seen, everybody on here is very supportive and friendly. Don't spend 24-7 on here panicking about it...but it does seem to help to come on here occasionally and talk about what you're going through with other people who understand  
Fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

That's a really nice thing to do, do you mind me asking what made you want to donate,it's just that before I had my ectopic and was told I'd have to have ivf I didn't know much at all about ivf or the fact that you could donate your eggs.
I think your right about the injections,we will soon get the hang of it.
I have stopped googling things etc now,it was doin my harm than good,I don't tend to look through this site to much now,I'm sticking to just writing on this thread and not looking at anything else,stops all the worring  
When are you due to start stimming? Xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks  yea I'd never thought about it either. I saw a Poster for it in the gym one day and went home to Google it...and decided it'd be a great thing to do!
Yea I'm sure we will, I'll let you know how mine go! Haha
Try not to worry about it too much (easier said than done), we're all here for you!
I should (hopefully) start stims on the 18th so not long now.
Feeling a bit sicky today though  xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

its a really nice thing to do and fingers crossed it will help a couples dream come true.the 18th will be here before you know it,i cant believe how quick the weeks are going,you will be all finished before i have even started.
sorry to hear you haven't been feeling well today,i hope your feeling a bit better this evening. xxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,
Hope you don't mind me joining.
We had our first consulation in June after partners SSR in May. Got a match pretty much straight away but they had to withdraw  
Then got matched again late September to start with next cycle.
I started down regs on 18th Oct, had baseline appt on Monday and begin stimulation drugs tomorrow! 
Really exciting but anxious at the same time.
Just thought it would be nice to speak to others about it.


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Becca 
Oo were you on the DR spray or injections?
Did you find that the side effects got worse towards the end of DR? I'm starting to worry!
I hope your stim injection goes alright tomorrow...what time are you taking it?
I was under the impression I'd be on to my stims straight after my baseline scan, is there a reason why it's a few days after?
X


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi HW,
Side effects have not been too bad. Had a couple of "delicate" days where I didn't know if I wanted to shout or cry! Been on buserelin/suprecur and taken them at 7pm each night.
They say if you are under 30, you start stim drugs on a Friday - I don't know why...
What stage are you at?


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm glad you haven't been suffering too badly! I've already had a couple of moments like that.

Ahh ok then. Yea I take my spray at 7am/pm every day so I guess my stims will be 7pm perhaps.

O! How peculiar! Well my baseline scan is on the 18th...so I assume I'll be starting my stims on Friday 22nd!
X


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Won't be long before the 18th is here. My baseline appt came round really quickly.
How is the nasal spray? I decided to have injections as I was worried I wouldn't get enough spray to make it work!
X


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yea not long now. I'm weirdly nervous though in case they tell me it's not been working or something :/
The nasal spray is fine...think the worst thing about it is resisting the urge to sneeze afterwards! But fingers crossed its working - having mild side effects which I guess is a good sign (unless it's my mind playing tricks on me)
How did your stim injection go? Feeling ok afterwards?
I guess you're used to injecting by now anyway 
Xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello ladies! Been busy doing housework (putting my mind off egg sharing, waiting list, no match etc). Also attending parties. 

Heidi227 - glad you join us here. Nice to open up & share our emotions who go through the same ours. It's odd coz dr. Verwoerd say it takes 4 weeks for the result to come. But the nurse who draw my blood, she said 2 weeks. Well, won't make any difference, as haven't got someone to accept my eggs. I hope they can find me one & a positive outcome. i Wouldn't ask for more as Xmas present. 

I'm going to use injections as I've tried it before, prefer it than nasal spray as i get sneezy easily. 

Becca3010 - welcome! Your very welcome to join us. The more we are here the better. I learn a lt more on this journey coz u ladies that been there or having treatment right now.

Bubbles- how are you? I have got much to share about my first appointment, all depends if they found a match for me, which is I'm sure they doing they're very best to make this happen.


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Evening all!

Hopeful - we found that a lot that we were getting told one thing by one person and then the complete opposite when you spoke to the next person. So no we tend to take everything said with a pinch of salt   Matching shouldn't take too long but I would hate to be on the other end of it.  Apparantly there is nearly a 2yr waiting list!

Heidi - the injections are going well but my OH does them for me. Yesterday's bled a little bit but he was nipping skin a bit too much while he was counting to 10. Normal male and cannot multitask 

xoxo


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

A 2 yr waiting list! No wonder they snapped my eggs up so quickly.

Yea I'm beginning to wish I had somebody to do mine for me. Feeling incredibly lonely at the moment and v down in the dumps (not sure if it's just the hormones talking or what it is)
I'm just really scared :/

Hopefully everyone's treatment will soon start moving forwards - Becca yours will be over and done with shortly!!

Xx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi ladies,how are you all doing?

Becca - hello and welcome,are you donating all of your eggs or are you donating half and receiving treatment yourself?

Hoping4bubba - I'm good thank you,I've been in a really good positive mood the past week,I think I've good all the worring and panicking out I the way.i feel all positive and ready to start,just waiting to hear from the clinic now,the recipients AF is due this week so then they will sync our cycles so I will hopefully here something from the clinic too.i think you should get you blood results back within two weeks as I got sent a letter after my consultation saying that the results should be back in two weeks and if I haven't heard anything by then to ring,you probably have a letter on the way too  I'm sure you results will come back fine and soon as they do you will probably get matched straight away,the is a lot of people waiting for eggs.

Heidi - sorry to hear that you are feeling scared and lonely,do you have someone being supportive and coming to clinic with you etc?do you think it's the drugs making you feel like this or are you worring about a particular part of the process?

Xxxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Bubbles - looks like things will soon be on the move for you! Keep us updated, things will soon start moving quickly 

Becca, how are the stims going?

Hoping - fingers crossed the blood results come back soon, it'll be worth the wait 

AFM, I'm lucky that my mum has been to all my clinic appts with me so far...but she's off on holidays next week which is when I'm due to start my stims injections, so I think I'm worried about having to do those whilst home alone (I'm on the nasal spray for d/r). I might ask my sister-in-law round, even if it's just to cheer me on and make me a cuppa!
I do think the way I'm feeling is a little bit because of the hormones, though 

Xx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Bubbles, I'm donating half and having treatment   Not long until first monitoring scan now...

Heidi - stims are going ok but been a bit headachy since Saturday.  

xx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello ladies! I haven't been AWOL. Sorry doesn't have time to sit down. Been working night shifts, and all I want to do on the day is sleep for England! Anyway, I received a post from bourn just about our appointment and have to wait for the results of my screening test, also to let them kno if my period start. Witch is on her way today. I've been waiting since last night. I can feel she's coming. 

Is there a 2 waiting list for donor to be matched as well?? I don't know if I can wait that longgggg.. I better start saving for private ivf but it'll take me 5 yrs to do that. I'm not earning a lot. Or keep trying till we had our luck. 

How's everyone doing?

I am   ing hard that they can find me one that wants my egg. Pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeee...... I want to give my daughter a little sister or brother that she's keep asking me everyday. It breaks my heart coz I can't explain the situation to her. I wish fairy god mother is here to grant our wish. 

Sorry girls. I just feel down today. Been out & every where I can see a pregnant woman. I am so so so envious. I just bit my lip & thinking, it'll be me one day, soon hopefully. 

X


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Hoping, getting matched with a recipient can take up to 3months (that's what we were told), but I was matched within about six weeks.

I should find out tomorrow when EC collection will be...

Hope you all ok. Hugs to all xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Hoping - I was matched very quickly as well so hopefully it won't be long before you can start your journey. Try to stay positive - easier said than done, I know  

Becca, you're moving so quickly now! My EC is hopefully due 2nd-6th Dec...looking forward to my baseline scan on Monday now as I just want to get moving!
Hope the stims haven't even too evil 

Xxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

hey heidi - hope everything goes well at your baseline. Monday will soon be here.

I am about 2weeks ahead of you as my baseline was 4th November. Stims have given me headaches but my mum has got me seeing them as good headaches! 

xoxo


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Thanks  I'm hoping I'll be on stims next week some time.

Awh  aha that's a good way to look at it. Not long now  
Xxx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Thank you ladies! You all keeping me positive!


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Hope everyone is ok 

Had my egg collection today. 19 eggs so I get 10 - really happy 

xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Congrats Becca - you must be happy! 

I'm really starting to worry about EC...did you have local or general?

Hope you're feeling alright 

Hello to everyone else! Xxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Heidi,

I had local with gas and air.  It wasn't too bad, just uncomfortable with the pressure.  Gas and air works really quick though so if you do get any pain etc, just suck hard on it and you'll be none the wiser.


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

*Becca* that's possibly the best thing I've ever read haha.
I really don't like the thought of having a general so I'm heading towards a local in the first week of December.
I'm glad it wasn't too bad for you! Hopefully it'll be the same for me in two weeks time 

But first, I have to tackle the stims!

Hope everyone else is well 

Xxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi All,

Just thought I would give an update.

Got call yesterday morning and out of the 10 eggs, they could ICSI 7 and all 7 fertilised! 

Now just to wait for a call on Saturday for time to go in on Sunday for ET.

xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

That's great news Becca, you must be so happy! Hope everything goes well for you on Sunday!

AFM, first stim injection this evening :/ nervous but wanting to get it done out of the way
Xxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Heidi, hope the first stims injection went ok 


 xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Becca! I did it about 20 mins ago - wasn't as bad as I thought, it's just the thought of it that's scary!
I was very gentle so it was completely painless 
Rewarded myself with some mini party rings...Haha 

Hope everyone else is ok!! Xxx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Yay! Congrats Becca!! We're excited for you tomorrow!

Ladies did you call the clinic when you had your period? Or just email the patient administrator Gillian? As I just emailed her to Inform them my period came and this was a week ago. Didn't receive any reply for her  

Well I will try to ring them Monday and find out if there's any news.
hope everyone's doing good.

xxxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Hoping, I called the nurses and notified them. They probably have recorded it from your email though.

I'm booked in at 9.15 tomorrow morning for ET  I will let you know how I get on.
xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Good luck for this morning Becca!!
Stims are killing me - I've got such an awful headache 
Starting to get a sore throat too and I'm really worried that they'll stop my treatment if I tell them(also annoying that I can't take anything other than paracetamol)

Did you manage to get through to the clinic? They're always so hard to get hold of! Xxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

I am now, as they say PUPO!   Now the longest wait of all.

Heidi I had bad headaches too on stims, some days were better than others so think it is normal  

xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yaaay Becca! Fingers crossed the next two weeks go quickly for you!!

Yea I'm hoping that my body will get used to the injections soon and my head will feel a bit better. It's awful atm    Xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi everyone,hope your all ok! 

Congratulations becca,I hope the 2ww doesn't drag too much for you,I have my fingers crossed for you thT you get a bfp at the end of it.

Heidi I hope your not feeling so rough now,any idea when your ec will be?

Hoping4bubba I rang the clinic when AF arrrived but that just because it made me feel better speaking to someone so I know they definatly knew.have you heard if you have been accepted for egg share yet? 

Xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi *Bubbles*

I'm hoping my ec will be some time next week, the clinic are looking at 2nd-6th.
Going for a scan at 9am tomorrow to see how I'm progressing (day 5 of stims today) so hopefully will have a good idea after that 

Howre things coming along for you? Have you heard any more from the clinic?

*Hoping* hope you've heard back from them by now and been accepted 

*Becca* try to keep yourself busy (somehow)!

Sending  to you all xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

thats good at least you will know more tomorrow then,not long to go now   i bet your looking forward to no more injections. i am still waiting to hear,seems to be taking forever,i rang earlier this week and they said they should have dates for me in a couple of weeks so i dont know if i will be starting in december now or not,i hope so,af is due middle of next week so will ring then again and see what i can find out and ask what chances of starting are xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

I'm definitely looking forward to the injections being over! Most of them have been fine but the one last night was painful wherever I tried to do it - tried about 15 timesBuuuut I'm still nervous about EC.

Hopefully you'll hear from them soon, once you do, things will soon start moving!! 
Xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Ouch that doesn't sound nice,not many more injections to go hopefully.   ec will be fine,are you having general anaesthetic? 
Hopefully hear soon,it would just be nice to know dates I know they are synchronising our cycles but don't know how long that takes xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Just did injection number 5. There are so many points on my tummy that really hurt when I try to push the needle in  
BUT after trying about 5 different places, found one that didn't hurt at all (I had to double check I was actually pushing it in as I didn't feel it!)
Hopefully less than 10 more. I can do this!

I know what you mean about knowing dates - my whole life is on hold next week until I know what day EC will be! But at least I can see my treatment coming along.
Hopefully it won't be much longer - they'll be wanting to get you matched up quickly  let us know when you hear anything! 
Xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Ps. I'm hoping for local anaesthetic - I hate the thought of being put to sleep.
But it depends how things go at my scans, if there are looooads of follicles or if I start to find things uncomfortable then I'll go for general.

Sorry, completely forgot about that part of the message  

Xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Bless ya,sounds like your having a tough time with the injections,sorry to hear your in pain with them.this iOS such an amazing thing you are doing though and fingers crossed who ever gets your eggs gets a bfp,what a good Xmas present that would be   
I'm the complete opposite I'd rather be asleep and not have a clue what's going on,hopefully you won't become to uncomfortable leading up to ec 
Xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Yeeeeea. Tonight will be my 6th injection though so hopefully I won't have too many more left to go  

Really hoping they get a bfp. Already worrying that I'll let them down 

I just hate the thought of being so drowsy afterwards, it scares me. Just going to have to grin and bear it through EC I think (hoping for lots of gas and air  )

Hope you're all well!  Xxx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hello ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. 

Well I received a email from the clinic today and all my test are good. They still looking for possible recipient for me. So it means this is not gonna happen this year. Well, It's just another waiting games I guess.


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi *Hoping*

It's great that you can go ahead!
Shame it won't be this year now but hopefully it'll be early next year 

At least Christmas is a busy time of year to keep your mind occupied!

 to you all
Xxx


----------



## Hoping4bubba#2 (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Heidi! Yes, have to sort out other things. Would be nice if I can start the treatment before Xmas. But it's unlikely. Your right at least I have christmas to look forward to. 

Went to hi st today and people are rushing here & then, I can feel the spirit of Christmas now. 

Hope everyone are doing ok.


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Sorry not posted on here for a bit but just thought I would give you all an update.

OTD was Wednesday and BFP    

How are you all doing?

xx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hi Becca, that's great news!!  

I had my EC on Wednesday so I'm all done now!
hope everyone else is well xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Congratulations becca,that's fantastic news  
Well done Heidi,fingers crossed your recipient gets a bfp 
I'm off to the clinic on Thursday to have drugs teach and pick up the first lot of them,I start on 23rd December,can't wait  fingers crossed I'm as lucky as you on first go becca,I'm feeling really positive and excited but also have that little voice in the back of my head saying don't get your hopes up,anything could go wrong. 
Xxx


----------



## heidi227 (Nov 5, 2013)

Hope things are still going well for you, Becca 

Yea, I'm already wondering how my recipient is getting on - i think their OTD will be a couple of days before xmas!

YAY!!! Its great that you can get started, Bubbles, just before xmas too  I'll have my fingers crossed for you too 

xxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks Heidi  xxx


----------



## Becca3010 (Nov 7, 2013)

Hi Heidi, things are still going good.  Second test on Wednesday was still a BFP and have scan booked for 23rd December  

Keep with the PMA Bubbles and you'll be fine 

 s to all

xx


----------



## bethbethany123 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hi there, I'm sorry to crash land in this thread. I was wondering if any of you lovely ladies would mind giving me some advice? I'm looking to start a surrogacy journey using donor eggs and the surrogate is in Norwich. Bourn Hall has come up as a possibility for treatment. However I've picked up some chatter about it possibly being a six month waiting list for an appointment and then a further six month wait for an egg donor. Is that right or am I being barmy? We don't mind doing egg sharing or whatever - we don't want to lose our surrogate so just want to keep things moving. We'd also be open to considering another clinic if there's a good one with a shorter waiting list. Unfortunately I've also heard about this six month quarantine on sperm/embryos!!   Is there any way around this at all? Can anyone offer a ray of light or some sensible advice? Thank you so much in advance!!


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi Beth,sorry for such a late reply,I don't come on here often,I don't really know anything about surrogacy or being a recipient of doner eggs,I'm at bourn hall cambridge and I sent my health  questionnaire  to them late July time And got an apt for end of sept but I think I had a longer wait than normal because the consultant I had to see had 3 weeks holiday in August. After my apt I got matched quickly and am now starting down revving on Monday.im sorry I can't be of much help but if there is any other questions I may be able to answer for you please dot hesitate to ask  xx


----------

